# Move large armour stone



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Is the area flat?

You might try come-along and rollers. Sort of a moving conveyor belt.


----------



## Canadianboy (Feb 2, 2011)

It is flat with a little slope. I think I am going to see if i can rent a heavy duty 4 wheel dolly that can handle 1000 lbs. Get a couple of guys a lot of beer and see what happens.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Years ago I remember seeing a widget some one had made for moving rocks. I don't remember the details of how it was built, but it involved a 2x10, (or bigger) and a pair of wheels that must have been 12 or 16 inches.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

My fear is the wheels on a dolly are going to bury themselves in the soil and will not budge. I think you need some sort of platform/rollers to better distribute the load. 

A client specialized in hardscaping and he invented and patented a grapple device that replaced the bucket on a bobcat. It was able to do amazing things. Are you saying you can fit a tractor of some kind where the rocks are?


----------



## Dgreaney (Feb 19, 2011)

Your bobcat dealer probably rents MT series walk behind loaders. Not much wider than a wheelbarrow. Handiest things in the world. It rubber tracked to protect concrete etc (most of the time). once you've used one you'll want to keep it.


----------



## rollinastang (May 19, 2011)

the more beer u buy the more people will show up then u can just throw it on ur shouders and walk it where ya need it...lol


----------

